# Best Motivation For Working Out



## ashtn (Feb 25, 2010)

So I think I have definitely found the best motivation for myself to work out. Ive been putting episodes of the biggest loser on my ipod, then I go on the bike at the gym and watch them while I'm doing my cardio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really helps me work out hard, plus keeps my attention so I don't get bored. How could that show not make you want to work out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find myself really excited to go to the gym now, which is kinda a first for me.


----------



## Chillicat14 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats a nice little trick for motivation. I like it! I think I might do it soon.


----------



## krijsten (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that trick... ahha, sounds nice. I've just been going.. and noticing difference and really, thats enough motivation for me.

I am at the part where I just want to go to the gym all the time.. haha. But I might try your trick!


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 25, 2010)

I glad that works for you. Personally I know I don't get motivated by Biggest Loser, since I just think to myself "Hey, I'm not _that_ out of shape as those people, so things aren't so bad. Let's have another slice of pizza.."


----------



## ashtn (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I glad that works for you. Personally I know I don't get motivated by Biggest Loser, since I just think to myself "Hey, I'm not that out of shape as those people, so things aren't so bad. Let's have another slice of pizza.." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
But they work their asses off in their workouts!!
and their challenges are so extreme, i guess their motivation makes me motivated


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashtn* 

 
_So I think I have definitely found the best motivation for myself to work out. Ive been putting episodes of the biggest loser on my ipod, then I go on the bike at the gym and watch them while I'm doing my cardio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really helps me work out hard, plus keeps my attention so I don't get bored. How could that show not make you want to work out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find myself really excited to go to the gym now, which is kinda a first for me.



_

 
What a GREAT idea!!!! I am always motivated after i watch biggest losser!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 19, 2010)

my best motivation for working out.. is taking pictures of myself (when i was 20lbs heavier) and comparing them to now.. and having an idol (mine is jennifer nicole lee) somewhere where i'll always see.. and a mental note is.. that's where i want to be.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just me though..


----------



## portrait_artist (Mar 19, 2010)

Whenever I'm just having one of those days where I don't feel like working out, I always remind myself that I've never regretted going to the gym, but I've _always_ regretted it when I don't go.


----------



## Meisje (Mar 19, 2010)

It helps to read about health and what can happen to your body if you don't take care of it, and how great your life can be if you do.

Weight is incidental for me, it's health and strength that I care about.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *portrait_artist* 

 
_Whenever I'm just having one of those days where I don't feel like working out, I always remind myself that I've never regretted going to the gym, but I've always regretted it when I don't go._

 
So true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always feel so much better after I workout even though some days I really don't want to.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashtn* 

 
_So I think I have definitely found the best motivation for myself to work out. Ive been putting episodes of the biggest loser on my ipod, then I go on the bike at the gym and watch them while I'm doing my cardio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really helps me work out hard, plus keeps my attention so I don't get bored. How could that show not make you want to work out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find myself really excited to go to the gym now, which is kinda a first for me.



_

 
lol I do the same but I load my ipod with sex and the city clips!!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 6, 2010)

I load my MP3 thingie with the darkest roughest Dubstep imaginable.
Set the machine for slaughtering uphill jogging.
Shut my eyes and imagine hoardes upon hoardes of flesh hungry, grasping and grabbing, half rotted zombies. They are coming out from behind corners, under cars.... Must keep going...

It helps if you allow yourself to drop totally into the "holy shit, stop and I die" mindset.. 

Works for me anyways... It's like having a personal horror film which you can always survive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For weights/stomach crunches I get myself REAL worked up and angry to push another 10, because I find the angrier I get the harder I will try at something.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 6, 2010)

^ That's funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I work out out of pure vanity.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I load my MP3 thingie with the darkest roughest Dubstep imaginable.
Set the machine for slaughtering uphill jogging.
Shut my eyes and imagine hoardes upon hoardes of flesh hungry, grasping and grabbing, half rotted zombies. They are coming out from behind corners, under cars.... Must keep going...

It helps if you allow yourself to drop totally into the "holy shit, stop and I die" mindset.. 

Works for me anyways... It's like having a personal horror film which you can always survive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For weights/stomach crunches I get myself REAL worked up and angry to push another 10, because I find the angrier I get the harder I will try at something._

 
DAYUMM!! That sounds intense! Must be very scary


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 8, 2010)

Treat urself to some cute workout clothes and a cute pair of workout sneakers. lol If I feel good b4 I even start working out I always go longer and try harder, new clothes and shoes always makes me happier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A good mix of ur fav songs on ur ipod is nice too, even if their slow songs, anything that brings back good memories will help motivate u. I also love wearing a grapefruit body mist because the scent really helps energize u and wake u up. Just try to make it fun and not a gloomy thing that u have to do.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 8, 2010)

Motivation is a pretty personal thing.  Im motivated to work out by past failures, the image of myself in a bikini lol - or rather my desired image of myself in a bikini, and by knowing that I want to be an active person - I want people to see me and automatically think 'oh she must be really outdoorsy and active' - not quite there yet I dont think but those thoughts keep me going.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, nice idea, I'll have to try this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 9, 2010)

I used to be a very active athlete but not so long ago I stopped doing sports, started doing some emo crap eating and reached a point in my weight I never thought I would see. I hated myself for doing that to my body, I felt horrible and my health suffered. It took me a while but I got everything under control. My biggest motivation is to never go back to that horrible dark place again. The healthier I eat and the more I excercise I have more energy and feel a lot more relaxed and positive about life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. feeling good about all those cute outfits you can wear really works


----------



## tropical_smiles (Apr 9, 2010)

For the first time today, I tried the "Couch to 5K" application on my iTouch. So today I did 60 seconds jog and 90 second walk intervals for 30 minutes so session 1. Lots more to go but definately going to keep you girls on the loop to my success.


----------



## Pariah (Apr 14, 2010)

I put upbeat, fast, sexy music on my iPhone to run to, LOL. I've also changed my mindset very recently and it made my work outs so much easier...I had been of the "You need to go work out, fatty!" mindset, which of course isn't positive or healthy and definitely didn't make my work outs fun. So I changed that to more positive thoughts about deserving to have a fit body that I'm proud of instead of beating myself up and making my work out time more of a "me" time to relieve the stress of the day.


----------

